# 67 gto auto ?



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

I bought this 67 post gto and did a frame off and it turned out pretty good for a rookie. one thing I can not find out is this a true auto on the column, is there any way to find out. All the phs says is this was an automatic car, it was a bare bones car not even a console and I dont remember a hole in the floor for the shifter cable. I have never seen a column shift gto even back in the day, I had 3 gtos but all 4 speeds. thanks Jim


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a 67 with a column shift automatic. If you do some searches on this website, you will see a couple of discussions on column shift GTOs.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This one is not only a Column shift automatic, but it has a notch-back split bench front seat.
It also started life as a 2BC car, built for cruising from day 1. 








Not all GTOs were 4BC and 4spd


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jim w said:


> I bought this 67 post gto and did a frame off and it turned out pretty good for a rookie. one thing I can not find out is this a true auto on the column, is there any way to find out. All the phs says is this was an automatic car, it was a bare bones car not even a console and I dont remember a hole in the floor for the shifter cable. I have never seen a column shift gto even back in the day, I had 3 gtos but all 4 speeds. thanks Jim



You can order the factory build sheet for your car to answer all your questions. Click here to get the info: PHS Historic Services


----------



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the phs but it only says auto 400, after checking more i am convinced it is a gto post auto on the column thanks I really like this site Jim


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

jim w said:


> I have the phs but it only says auto 400, after checking more i am convinced it is a gto post auto on the column thanks I really like this site Jim


Oops, shame on me. I missed in your original post that you _had_ the PHS documents. Not a '67, but a guy in high school (1977) drove a 1969 with a column shift which his parents bought new. 

Leafed through a few GTO books and the column shift was standard unless you opted for the Hurst dual-gate & console at extra cost. This has been discussed before, but you could order options from a sheet if you went into the dealer and sat down and checked the boxes you wanted. These options increased the base price. Many chose to buy the car already on the lot than order one and then have to wait. I suspect some areas of the country may have gotten GTO's with lesser options due to the demographics of the region and what average incomes were. We often equate the GTO with hi-performance and speed, but forget that it could be ordered with the 265 HP 2 Bbl engine as an economy model. My brother owned one of these and I recall it had a column shift and bucket seats. I did not know that a 2 Bbl engine was an option and it struck me odd because I was used to higher horsepowered Q-jet engines in all the GTO's I had owned.

The TH-400 with Hurst His/Hers would have had a hole in the floor for the shifter cable, attachment for the shifter to the floor, as well as a bracket screwed to the floor in front for the console and side screws. I don't think you would have missed these. So my guess is that your PHS documents show the TH-400/column shift which was the standard automatic for the '67 GTO and if it had been a floor shift/console car there would have been an option/code found on your documents. :thumbsup:


----------

